# Early years restoration parts...



## Crawlin (Jul 1, 2008)

I understand that this site is mainly GTO's and this forum is for restoration for '64+, but I'm wondering/hoping some of you may be able to help with a restoration project for a '63 LeMans. I haven't been able to find anything but stuff on ebay or craigslist. I'm looking to see if there is a Year One, or OPG, etc... that can provide all around restoration needs.

Anybody know of anything? Website? Catalog? Junk Yard/Salvage Yard?

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Also, if there is a listing, site, message board, etc.. that might have the parts that are interchangeable in case interior pieces are the same, please let me know too


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
You could try 
The Parts Place Is The Largest Supplier Of Chevrolet Buick Oldsmobile and Pontiac Restoration Parts
Original Parts Group
YearOne, Inc.
Welcome to Performance Years Parts
The Paddock Performance and Restoration Parts -


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi! If you need body parts, etc., try All American Classics in Vancouver, WA. I just got some much needed parts from them. Talk to Kody. Otherwise, Rukee's list is pretty thorough. On the Performance years website, there is also a forum on pontiacs. 
Linda
aka Blondie67


----------

